# SE-R V Spec 2003 vs 2001 Integra Type R



## ITR00 (Jan 1, 2003)

I want to some information from some Nissan nuts so what better place. Anyhow, I currently own a 2001 Acura Integra Type R... I wanted something different so I have been looking around... I like the bang for the buck of the Nissan SE-R V Spec. I live in Toronto and would like a 2003 in white....

I guess my question is what is the main difference between these two cars (the Integra and the SE-R V) (gears, brakes, suspension, handling, acceleration, interior, etc, etc, etc....)

Thanks in advance...


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

ITR is faster. I'd keep it personally. LOL

I'd take an ITR over a spec V any day. If you're going to upgrade.....go RSX-S or WRX.


----------



## ITR00 (Jan 1, 2003)

well the RSX-S is not as fast as the ITR, also, it is too refined.... I was looking at the WRC.. but in Toronto Canada its 40000 with tax... thats alot of money.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

hold on to the ITR man.....trust me on this. The mods for that thing are AWESOME too.


----------



## ITR00 (Jan 1, 2003)

chimmike said:


> *hold on to the ITR man.....trust me on this. The mods for that thing are AWESOME too. *


Well I am considering doing this.... I need to think.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

well, if ya get rid of it, give it to me 

lol. Seriously............save your money and mod the ITR.......that engine is a BEAST!!!


----------



## LI SilverSE-R (Jan 4, 2003)

Why would you give up a type R for any reason??? Hold onto it. You're nuts man. I love my sentra...but why????


----------



## NISMO-CONVERT (Jun 21, 2002)

Hell no dont ditch the ITR! I like my Spec, but would take an ITR in a split second. Last year I was running around in my 1989 Volkswagen GTI with a full 1997 GTI VR6 conversion. (It had roughly 215 crank HP) one day I had a damn fun race on the highway with a built ITR a local SCCA guy owns. Long story short...at 130MPH he hits 5th gear and leaves me in the dust.


----------



## MDMA (Oct 23, 2002)

ITR *drool*...Plus, a 2001. Your crazy for selling it. I would have every bolt on made for that car on it already. The car looks great and is pretty fast. High 14's stock. With just a grand or two your a 13 second car without the bottle. With the bottle and some mods your in the 12's. I'll trade you my 2002 Black specv with 15,000 miles on it with red CF hood/engine cover, NEW 18" Exel DL-46 w/225/40/18 Kumhos 712's, Momo shift knob, Sparco pedals, Reverse indiglo gauges with six different colors, KS mod, Mossy cat-back exhaust, Meganracing CAI, Meganracing FTB, Stillen front fascia, 15% tint all around, PIAA plasma head lights/fogs/sidemarkers and purple running lights  I'm sure I'm forgetting something...
Plus, 3K cash...

Think about it. Three grand and you can put a stage I turbo kit on it


----------



## UpChuck (Jul 20, 2002)

LI SilverSE-R said:


> *Why would you give up a type R for any reason?*


That pretty much sums it up.


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2003)

Although the torque a little low in the ITR, you still gotta stick with it. It's a better car than the Spec V. I mean, we're looking at huge price difference. ITR has proven itself over only a few years. I love my Spec V, don't get me wrong, but ITR's are just down right awesome. Any car enthusiast knows that... and that's my 2 cents..


----------



## trance34 (Apr 29, 2002)

After driving this ITR I would have to say..............ARE YOU CRAZY!


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2003)

i agree wit everyone else. type r kicks ass. keep that thing man! no one in their right mind would get rid of a 2001 type r just like that.


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

IMO, The Integra Type R is the best NA 4 cylinder car out there.


----------



## HKS20DET (Nov 8, 2002)

ITR00 said:


> *2001 Acura Integra Type R... *










----> drool


----------

